# Best way to slice bricks.



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 25, 2019)

My goal is to turn regular brick into "thin" brick 1/2" thick and use it as tile. I need to slice them parrallel to the face.   My question is " What is the most economical and efficient way to do this.  I "think" I have narrowed it down to a 10" wet saw or a 14" cutoff saw.  Masonry blade a given. Have used neither for this purpose and can not find one, single reference to it on the internet.  I need it smooth along the entirety of both faces or else I would use an angle grinder with a masonry blade.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 25, 2019)

I would think you needed a table brick saw. Somewhere like home depo May rent them.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 25, 2019)

A regular tile saw should work fine


----------



## ebryant (Aug 25, 2019)

I would check out the price at a brick store. They have thin brick. You will probably save.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Aug 25, 2019)

Don't know if you have looked at this.  A friend tiled his kitchen floor with these several years ago.

http://www.realthinbrick.com/


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 25, 2019)

SemperFiDawg said:


> My goal is to turn regular brick into "thin" brick 1/2" thick and use it as tile. I need to slice them parrallel to the face.   My question is " What is the most economical and efficient way to do this.  I "think" I have narrowed it down to a 10" wet saw or a 14" cutoff saw.  Masonry blade a given. Have used neither for this purpose and can not find one, single reference to it on the internet.  I need it smooth along the entirety of both faces or else I would use an angle grinder with a masonry blade.  Thanks in advance.



you will have to have a wet saw.  A regular cutoff saw just won't work.  And it will take a diamond blade at least 10inches in diameter to reach thru the brick.  Breakage will be a real problem too.

I wouldn't try this, and would buy brick tile instead.  I believe it would be an exercise in frustration to try to cut those brick


----------



## oops1 (Aug 25, 2019)

Agree on the breakage...especially when you have to make a special cut in an already brittle thin brick.


----------



## Tom W. (Aug 25, 2019)

Check with your local Monument dealer. If they aren't too busy they'll find the time to slice them. Probably won't be cheap......


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 25, 2019)

I forgot about the tile bricks, they look really good


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 26, 2019)

Thanks to all for the replies.  I have looked at buying thin brick, but here's the issue.  Thin brick is pretty expensive.  I already have several tons of reclaimed brick I have salvaged over the years.  It would be cheaper to slice the brick I have rather than buy thin brick  even given the cost of a new saw and masonry blades.  I'm just trying to figure out which is the best way to go regarding efficiency.  I've asked a dozen carpenters and contractors and get a different answer from each.  Apparently few, if any have ever actually done this.  I'm leaning toward a wet saw as it will allow me to do tile also.  Here's the look I'm going for, or something very similar.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Aug 26, 2019)

I am wondering if old bricks will not be subject to break at that thickness.
I would rent a wet saw and try a few, if you haven't already.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 26, 2019)

Harbor Freight has a tile/brick saw for around $125-$150. It is a wet saw, and works great. Just take it real slooooooow on the deli cuts.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 26, 2019)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Thanks to all for the replies.  I have looked at buying thin brick, but here's the issue.  Thin brick is pretty expensive.  I already have several tons of reclaimed brick I have salvaged over the years.  It would be cheaper to slice the brick I have rather than buy thin brick  even given the cost of a new saw and masonry blades.  I'm just trying to figure out which is the best way to go regarding efficiency.  I've asked a dozen carpenters and contractors and get a different answer from each.  Apparently few, if any have ever actually done this.  I'm leaning toward a wet saw as it will allow me to do tile also.  Here's the look I'm going for, or something very similar.



1.  you aren't going to get that look from sawn brick.  there will be tooling marks all over the face of the brick left by the blade.

2. old brick are not kiln hardened, and will be really fragile. They will break if you look at them cross eyed.

3.  Old brick will not wear very well from foot traffic because of #2.

4.  If you don't value your time, it might be cheaper in the short run, but way more expensive in the long run when you have to tear that flooring out and put down the stuff made to hold up to the wear and tear.

5.  If you really want the scoop on this, go ask an old tile man about how it will hold up for you.

6.  I am not an old tile man, but my uncle is.  He says anyone that would try this is just wasting their time trying to save a buck, and it will come back and cost them hundreds to fix the issues


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 26, 2019)

Sell your old brick and buy new ones. You're welcome in advance


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 26, 2019)

Why do the bricks need to be thin?


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 27, 2019)

NOYDB said:


> Why do the bricks need to be thin?



Because I don’t want to raise the level of the floor 2” which is the thickness of a whole brick


----------



## BDD (Aug 27, 2019)

I’ve cut a few in half with a metal chop saw,  and it took a very long time.  You’re
Going to have a ton of time invested in cutting them.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Aug 27, 2019)

OK.  I went against most of the advice here, and here's why;  I have a friend that laid reclaimed brick in their home several years ago and have had no problem with wear, so the only issue for me was finding an efficient way for slicing it.  I got a Chicago Electric 10 inch wet tile saw from Harbor Freight that retails for $289 for $229 with a coupon.  It had surprisingly good reviews across the board.  I then went to Lowe's and got a 10" Turbo Diamond saw blade.  The saw was very easy to assemble which was a very nice surprise.  I put the blade on it and proceeded to test it out.  It sliced the brick surprisingly easy.  I could get 4 slices a minute if I really pushed it, but I settled in for 2-3.  Next I tested various thicknesses of brick until I found a thickness that would not readily break when whacked across a corner of a board (about 1/2"), then I proceeded to slice brick.  

I'm really pleased with the DIY aspect in that it allows me to vary the thickness as needed.  I could go thinner for backsplash or thicker for higher traffic areas like a patio.  Also the ability to cut angles, and make miter cuts.  But what makes this such a GREAT DEAL was my just turned 6 year old got a free M1 Abram TANK!!!!!! in the deal.


----------



## antharper (Sep 2, 2019)

Interested in seeing the finished project , and maybe some pictures along the way , I think it’s a great idea !


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 3, 2019)

Would love to see the finished product. I thought about that idea. Had a lot of extra brick left over. Decided against the idea and bought the thin brick for the kitchen walls. Glad I did!


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 3, 2019)

antharper said:


> Interested in seeing the finished project , and maybe some pictures along the way , I think it’s a great idea !



I will try to post some pic.  I finished the pan last night and hope to start laying brick today or tomorrow.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 3, 2019)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Would love to see the finished product. I thought about that idea. Had a lot of extra brick left over. Decided against the idea and bought the thin brick for the kitchen walls. Glad I did!



Finally got the pan poured and curb mortared. THAT was a job for a first time DIYer.  At this point I’m gonna say “Never Again.”  Gonna use corrugated metal for shower sides hence the roofing felt, just to add a little more moisture protection and provide a backing for the metal.  Curb should be cured tomorrow and I’m gonna coat it in 3 coats of Redguard then tile/brick over that with thin-set sanded mortar
Will post more pics as they come


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 7, 2019)

Progress is slow.  Did manage to Redguard entire structure and start laying brick.  There's a very steep learning curb with the brick, at least as far as I am concerned.  Will continue to post as progress continues.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Oct 4, 2019)

This is what the shower floor looks like after grouting and with 2 coats of waterproofing on it.  I'm very pleased with how it ended up.


----------



## RedHills (Oct 4, 2019)

Cool!
I just did my first retile job on a tub enclosure. Went to the local HF to get that saw....out of stock. It gets great reviews. Ended up with the Kobalt sliding table saw. Did a fine job of cutn as well for a DIY'r.


----------



## mattech (Oct 4, 2019)

Looks very cool


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 12, 2019)

Well the floor is finished.  I’m very pleased with the end product.  I wanted a primitive look and it worked out perfect.....other than taking about 100 times more work than I had anticipated


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Nov 12, 2019)

Long way from here.


----------



## DannyW (Nov 13, 2019)

Nice job...thanks for showing the final result. So often people start a project thread and then leaves everyone hanging on what the finished product looks like.


----------

